# problem with star up on G3 I-MAC



## ratrodder (Jan 27, 2005)

hi,ihave a 333mhz,G3,opperating system 9.2.2,it wont load netscape-locks or freezes up,disk first aid says[Overlapped node allocation,4,3100]anybody know how to fix,thanks lloyd


----------



## grundelman (Jul 13, 2004)

Some suggestions: Temporarily move Netscapes preference file to the desktop...
Restart Mac.... Retry opening Netscape

Increase Application Memory...

Restart...

Turn Virtual Memory off and rebuild the desktop...

Restart...



Remove these preferences to your desktop from the System Folder... System Prefs, Finder Prefs, MacOS Prefs, Appleshare Prep

Restart...

Go into System Folder> Servers Folder and delete the contents of it.

Restart...

Try each of these one at a time, restarting after each step, if one works no need to continue with the rest...



Give it a shot....let us know what happens!


----------



## ratrodder (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks for reply,last night i emptied netscape and tried to install again- still wont boot-any ideas i should note a week ago i tried to install os-x off of a copied cd and wouldnt go.just bought a 9.2.2 cd off of ebay and os-x as well.would like to still fix problem now. is this machine capable of running os-x? it is an i-mac G3,333mhz,6 gig harddrive,trayload with 288mb of memory.capable of another 256 chip,im willing to start from scratch.can this machine opperate on os-x only.this is my first computer and have allot to learn, thanks lloyd


----------



## kenneth2k1 (Oct 9, 2003)

ratrodder said:


> thanks for reply,last night i emptied netscape and tried to install again- still wont boot-any ideas i should note a week ago i tried to install os-x off of a copied cd and wouldnt go.just bought a 9.2.2 cd off of ebay and os-x as well.would like to still fix problem now. is this machine capable of running os-x? it is an i-mac G3,333mhz,6 gig harddrive,trayload with 288mb of memory.capable of another 256 chip,im willing to start from scratch.can this machine opperate on os-x only.this is my first computer and have allot to learn, thanks lloyd


Yeah we have a purple G3 iMac running X, so I suppose yours will. It's kinda slow though since OSX eats up memory.

Regarding your problem, do as grundelman has said: at least trash your preferences and rebuild your desktop.


----------



## ratrodder (Jan 27, 2005)

hi mine is a purple i-mac too.what did you do to install?thanks lloyd


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

It will run OSX, but very slow. You need much more memory and a lot bigger HD. And then you still probably won't be happy, because of the 333mHz processor. I'd put the 9.2.2 on, and not worry about it. You'll probably have to choose the option of "Initialize and Install". That will erase the HD, and install the OS. After trying to install an illegal copy of OSX, that's probably the ONLY way to go.............
Good luck!


----------



## jtsang (Jan 30, 2005)

It has been a while since I have worked on OS 9.2.2, but one thing you might try, if you have not re-installed the system is to Zap the PRAM.

You do this by restarting the computer and immediately holding down four buttons, p/r/option/command(apple). Hold down the four keys until you hear the start-up tone a minimum of 4 times.

Zapping the PRAM resets the computer settings to factory defaults, but it does erase your internet settings, so you if you do not know them, it would be good to write them down before doing it.

Good luck.


----------



## ratrodder (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks for all the replys. i tried deleting the preferences but that didnt seem to work,afraid to go any farther till i get my install cds that i bought on ebay-full 9.2.2 install and os 10.2.4 bundle.i am going to experiment with the os-x.its funny that internet explorer works but netscape wont.i am told netscape is more mac friendly.this is my first computer and really like, i am sure i will have many questons in the future,thanks much lloyd. ps what browser do you guys use?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

On my iMac, I use Netscape.
On my pc, I use Mozilla.............


----------



## jtsang (Jan 30, 2005)

I run three, IE, Safari and Firefox. Safari and Firefox are very similar and so far Firefox is my favorite.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

The oldest iMacs don't work with OSX. 

If you're going to reinstall OS9, use the Option to perform a Clean Install. This will identify the old system as Previous System Folder.

Once you boot up, go to the Apple Menu/Control Panels/Memory and type in 512k for Virtual Memory. Restart your computer.

Move Control Panel items in carefully from the Previous System Folder to the new System Folder. Copy only missing Control Panel items. Restart your computer.

If you can find a clean Netscape installer, use that to install Netscape.

Move Extension items carefully from the Previous System Folder to the New System Folder. Restart your computer.

Go to the Preferences folder to move the Netscape files. I'd only move the Bookmarks.html file if I were you. Restart your computer. 

I wouldn't install OSX at all.

Houston


----------



## KodakImaging (Feb 10, 2005)

Perhaps I missed this along the way, but did you update the firmware on your old iMac before attempting to install OS X ? OS X will not run on a G3 iMac without a firmware update.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Great catch. It's been so long since I had to work with an iMac that I didn't remember the firmware upgrade.

Houston


----------



## KodakImaging (Feb 10, 2005)

I pulled together a few links about updating firmware. Don't know if this was done, or not, but it MUST be done before attempting to install OS X. You also need at least 9.1 to run the firmware updater. If you have already attempted to install OS X without updating the firmware then you may have complicated this process significantly. No sense in me rewriting this... go to this link and scroll down to "Seeing Black" -> http://db.tidbits.com/getbits.acgi?tbart=06973

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75130#English

http://db.tidbits.com/getbits.acgi?tbart=07978


----------

